# Just got a real shocker!!!



## Bruce-C (Apr 13, 2016)

I just checked prices and point costs (with AGR) for my Christmas return trip(12/29-1/1/17) from coast to coast (nyp-sac). Cash price(Amtrak.com) for one person in a roomette on both legs is $994.00..... That's OK, but the point total was 71,001pts.!! I couldn't deal with that, so it will be Jet Blue both ways.....


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 13, 2016)

well, this is not the first report that this board has had of points costs being a much higher multiplier. same thing happened about two-three months ago when someone wanted to do a similar trip for spring break. seems peak time has a variable multiplier.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep, welcome to booking on formerly blackout days. You can get the redemption, but it'll cost you.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 13, 2016)

It used to cost 35,000 for three zones, so coast-to-coast return equaled 35,000 x 2 = 70,000. What's so very different now? A thousand more points?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 13, 2016)

oregon pioneer said:


> It used to cost 35,000 for three zones, so coast-to-coast return equaled 35,000 x 2 = 70,000. What's so very different now? A thousand more points?


Clarification: is this 71,000 each way which is outrageous or Total, which, as Oregon Pioneer says, is a good deal???


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2016)

He's talking about a one way trip, costing twice as much as it used to.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 13, 2016)

I may be wrong, but I think the OP means it is 71K *EACH WAY*!


----------



## Bruce-C (Apr 13, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> I may be wrong, but I think the OP means it is 71K *EACH WAY*!


Correct!!! One way NYP-SAC, two legs, 12/29 to 1/1/17 (#49 & #5) both legs single occupancy roomette. Was 35K points or blackout. Now 71K points (or $994.00 cash), no blackout. You would have to play musical chairs with a willing AGR rep. by choosing different dates to find a lower (points) fare.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 13, 2016)

Previously 10,000 AGR1 points could be purchased for at most $275, leading to a nominal total cost of $962.50 for a three zone roomette. These days 10,000 AGR2 points have a standard purchase cost of $377 and instead of needing 35,000 you may require 70,000 or more each way. Which comes out to a total of $2639, or nearly 275% of the original AGR1 cost.


----------



## Bruce-C (Apr 13, 2016)

I will admit this fare of 71K points is in what used to be a sometime blackout dates. But double points when the cash fare remains a low $994.00???

Also did a quick check on airfare and came up with a non-stop round-trip San Diego-JFK, using Jet Blue & Delta combo for $444.10!!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 13, 2016)

Bruce-C said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I may be wrong, but I think the OP means it is 71K *EACH WAY*!
> ...


Or you can just use the website and look for yourself.


----------



## Bruce-C (Apr 13, 2016)

Ryan said:


> Bruce-C said:
> 
> 
> > Correct!!! One way NYP-SAC, two legs, 12/29 to 1/1/17 (#49 & #5) both legs single occupancy roomette. Was 35K points or blackout. Now 71K points (or $994.00 cash), no blackout. You would have to play musical chairs with a willing AGR rep. by choosing different dates to find a lower (points) fare.
> ...


The Amtrak.com fare pricing for those dates come up with the $994.00 when using dollars and "call for pricing" when using point configuration AND choosing roomette (or bedrooms).


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 14, 2016)

I posted some time ago that the price of points increase of $100 + for the 10000 points. Coupled with the devalued points has made trips really expensive. I'm glad I used most of my points before January 24. On my May vacation. I used 60,000 points for a trip to San Antonio, then on to Reno in a roomette, then a return trip home in a roomette. I got the rebate of 3,000 points.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 14, 2016)

I see very little point in trying to get the points for future trips when they are so close to being worthless. It looks like the AGR program has been killed off.


----------



## abcnews (Apr 14, 2016)

It's still a good program, especially if you enjoy rail travel. In fact, I'm surprised that Amtrak even bothers with a Rewards program, when you consider the Congressional opposition from Republicans in the House and the use of taxpayer dollars to subsidize Amtrak.

If you wish to use points, you really are better off to avoid peak travel periods - like the week of Christmas/New Years. Even airlines are quite high and free airline tickets are hard to find that week.


----------



## Ronbo (Apr 14, 2016)

abcnews said:


> It's still a good program, especially if you enjoy rail travel. In fact, I'm surprised that Amtrak even bothers with a Rewards program, when you consider the Congressional opposition from Republicans in the House and the use of taxpayer dollars to subsidize Amtrak.
> 
> If you wish to use points, you really are better off to avoid peak travel periods - like the week of Christmas/New Years. Even airlines are quite high and free airline tickets are hard to find that week.


You are absolutely correct about avoiding peak travel dates. Just to satisfy my own curiosity, I entered dates for the same itinerary during the second week in Feb. 2017. Came up with needing only 33,017 points. Quite a difference from 71,000! Definitely pays to be able to be flexible with travel dates, but of course we can't always be that lucky.


----------



## chakk (Apr 14, 2016)

Amtrak obviously expects that travel demand will be very high during that December time window; hence the very high cash price and points price for travel. All part of their more aggressive usage these days of a Yield Management System.

And at least they are not blacking out the days altogether, so those who really want to use points for travel during these peak periods are now free to do so -- at least until all space sells out.


----------



## Carolina Special (Apr 14, 2016)

The cash price isn't really being raised here, just the points cost. 71,000 points should translate into a $2,000 cash price according to my math and the current cash quote is half that. It is yield management, but they're trying to force points usage to non-peak periods.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2016)

Although I was never Select+ under AGR 1.0, they also had "no blackout dates" and as I understood it, the cost in points was the same "high" amount (like now). So instead of "only a Select few", now everyone can use points on blackout dates.


----------

